# Has anyone tried Ibsacol? What works best for urgency?



## 23684 (Jul 31, 2005)

I'm just wondering if anyone has tried Ibsacol, which is advertised on this site and, if so, how it worked for you.I would appreciate any suggestions on what works for you if your main issue is urgency.....which is my biggest problem.


----------

